# Onkyo TX-SR876 Replacement Suggestions (Outlaw, Emotiva?)



## kawika (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm getting a little tired of dealing with handshake issues between my Onkyo SR876 and my Panasonic DMP-BDT500. It was working fine for the past 6 months and now it won't recognize the audio only HDMI signal. The BDT500 has dual HDMI outs. I connect one directly to the TV and the other to the receiver. My PS3 works fine connected to the same HDMI input. The blu-ray player is working. It will display a signal to the TV.

Now I'm trying to figure out a comparable upgrade. I'm not going to buy another receiver. I've narrowed it down to two amplifiers. According to the Sound and Vision Review of the TX-SR875 (couldn't find anything on the 876, but I'm pretty sure the amplifier section is similar) produces 128 watts x 7 all channels driven into 8 ohms. If that's the case it doesn't seem like outlaw audio 7125 would give me any more power than I already have. I haven't decided if I need more. Most of the levels for the different channels are set at -6db. I guess having more headroom would be nice.

Outlaw Audio:
7200 ($1900)
7125 ($1000)

I've been looking at these two processors:
Outlaw Audio 975 ($580 shipped to Hawaii): I know that this processor has the least amount of features. I don't really need any of the legacy inputs. I can connect the other stuff directly into the tv.
Emotiva UMC-200 ($550 shipped to Hawaii): Looks good on paper and has had great reviews. There is just something that is holding me back. I'm worried about build quality. 

The way I see it is that the UMC+7125 would basically be a lateral move. Being that they are separates they might sound better. The 975 + 7125 might be a small step backwards. The UMC or 975 + 7200 would definitely be a upgrade. I think I have enough power. When I get to reference level, things sound a little strained (my center channel especially. It's a Audax home theater kit from 2000 with two 6.5 inch woofers 1 5.25 inch midrange and 1 1 inch tweeter). I'm not sure if that's amplification, room issues, my ears, or the speakers. Anyway. Suggestions, Opinions, Ideas, different equipment recommendations?


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Just wanted to point out (unless I missed it in your post and if I did, I apologize) that when you go the external amp upgrade route, you're gonna have to get a new receiver or preamp/processor to go along with it to feed it signals...:T


----------



## kawika (Dec 1, 2011)

Osage_Winter said:


> Just wanted to point out (unless I missed it in your post and if I did, I apologize) that when you go the external amp upgrade route, you're gonna have to get a new receiver or preamp/processor to go along with it to feed it signals...:T


I just ordered the Emotiva UMC-200. I'm not sure if 200 watts over 125 watts per channel is going to make a difference in sound quality. I have no doubt that they'll both produce reference levels in my listening room. I'm about 10 feet from the fronts and center, 6 feet from side surrounds and 8 feet from the rear surrounds. The room is about 2300 ft cubed.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

kawika said:


> I just ordered the Emotiva UMC-200. I'm not sure if 200 watts over 125 watts per channel is going to make a difference in sound quality. I have no doubt that they'll both produce reference levels in my listening room. I'm about 10 feet from the fronts and center, 6 feet from side surrounds and 8 feet from the rear surrounds. The room is about 2300 ft cubed.


Hmmmm...yeah, sounds like the jump from 125 to 200 watts would be negligible in terms of PERCEIVED power uppage...you may notice elements such as improved dynamics on explosive, concussive swings and such...

For what it's worth, I'm further from my fonts and center than you (12 feet) and my "90 watts per channel" AVR has been doing plenty fine in the power department (I want to upgrade to external amplification just to satisfy my curiosity regarding my Polk RTi12 mains and their performance capabilities)...:bigsmile: :yikes:


----------



## jon96789 (Mar 21, 2013)

Kawika,
Out of curiosity, why did not consider another AVR, such as Denon, Pioneer or Marantz? I used to be an avid Onkyo owner but after two Onkyos died of HDMI issues, I am staying away from that brand, especially after reading how unreliable all their models have been in the past six-seven years.

After getting rid of Onkyo, I bought a Pioneer from Best Buy (they priced matched Amazon) and I really love it with the exception of their really, really poor remote control...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My personal thoughts are going with either Outlaw or Emotiva as far as the pre/pro is concerned is not a step forward from your 876. Have you tried different HDMI cables? HDMI cables can just simply stop working correctly for no reason so replacement can be a good idea. Also clean the HDMI cable connectors with an alcohol based cleaner and a q-tip or even use an eraser.


----------



## kawika (Dec 1, 2011)

jon96789 said:


> Kawika,
> Out of curiosity, why did not consider another AVR, such as Denon, Pioneer or Marantz? I used to be an avid Onkyo owner but after two Onkyos died of HDMI issues, I am staying away from that brand, especially after reading how unreliable all their models have been in the past six-seven years.
> 
> After getting rid of Onkyo, I bought a Pioneer from Best Buy (they priced matched Amazon) and I really love it with the exception of their really, really poor remote control...


I want to go with separates. I ended up ordering the outlaw audio 7200 b-stock with free shipping (well discounted shipping to Hawaii) I'm hoping that amp will last me the next 20 years.



tonyvdb said:


> My personal thoughts are going with either Outlaw or Emotiva as far as the pre/pro is concerned is not a step forward from your 876. Have you tried different HDMI cables? HDMI cables can just simply stop working correctly for no reason so replacement can be a good idea. Also clean the HDMI cable connectors with an alcohol based cleaner and a q-tip or even use an eraser.


I've tried other cables. The old cables work if I connect them directly to the tv. Should I try and clean the female side on the AVR with a q-tip and alcohol? Is it the room correction software that you feel makes the 876 comparable to the emotiva, if not better. I could use the 876 as a preamp. I'm not sure how I would turn the amp on remotely. A major factor is that I would like to be able to run just one hdmi cable from the blu-ray to the processor. The 876 won't pass 3d content.

Thanks Everyone.


----------



## kawika (Dec 1, 2011)

So, I bought a UMC-200 to go with the Outlaw Audio 7200. That was a mistake. I opened the box and the first thing I notice is a horrible smell. The rubber they use for the feet and set-up mike is noxious. The remote looks and feels cheep. I get everything set-up. So far so good. But, every time I change inputs, I hear a thump. It's not loud enough to cause any damage to the speakers, but a $500 piece of equipment should not do that. I decide to give the room correction software a try. That was horrible too. My subs were set about 10 db too high. I tried multiple times. I finally gave up and used my spl meter and a tape measure. I returned the unit. I'm hoping that due to the issues I had, that Emotiva will refund my shipping as well. I'm using my Onkyo 876 as a pre-amp using my ps3. It sounds great with 7200. I'll keep everyone up to date with my experience relating to Emotiva's customer service.


----------

